# DE Head on KA24E



## redneck truck (Oct 4, 2004)

Ive been considering swapping the KA24DE head onto the KA24E in my 93 pickup for quite some time, as i suspect my ka24e's head has some very burned valves and could use a rebuild anyway. Smug510 on http://www.********.com/zerothread?id=40742 outlines the installation and cites it took about an hour, with only minor fabrication necessary (timing cover modification, etc.), but no pictures were available, and i wasn't sure what else the installation would involve. 

So far, i have found a head, intake and exhaust manifolds, timing set, upper and lower timing cover, and distributor on ebay. what other parts will be necessary? will the DE head need different cams to compensate for the increased compression ratio? computer tuning? if anybody has successfully completed this swap and would like to outline for me what it would take, that would be greatly appreciated. However, please spare me all of the "i heard that won't work", "its not that simple", and "ka24e and ka24de are 2 TOTALLY different motors" replies unless they are firmly backed by some sort of proof. thanks in advance!

- Bryan


----------



## meis6702 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Not much luck!*

Yo, I just wanted to see if you ever got the head swap to work out. I know that the difference in power is minimal but would give you a solit 10%. I am having a problem with my head and I've been considering the same swap. I understand that the ka has a problem with the head floating and breaking the pins that hold it in place due to the difference in heating and cooling expansion rates in the cast steel and aluminum in the head and block. What I want to know is if the dhc head would help this problem. Send me an email if you have any updates. [email protected]


----------

